# Personality Types



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another FB special:

A psychologist believes there are only four types of personality. Which one do you have?

I got:



> You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got red:

*'You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.'*

The truth is more complex - yes, I *do* prepare & get on with things and like *to be in control*, and I do compare myself to other people. But it's a method of coping, because my actual character is meditative & day-dreamy, live in the moment - so if I don't do it at once, I don't do it at all. Wanting to be in control is also a defence mechanism, since my childhood was spent at the mercy of a bullying father.

Taggart & I thought that his 'Orange' personality description was fairly true to type.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My results :

You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

funny test! I made it twice with different answers, just to see what will appear....and I even know why in one of them I´m not Yellow ' it´s because I don´t decorate a house for Christmas :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I got red:
> 
> *'You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.'*
> 
> The truth is more complex - yes, I *do* prepare & get on with things and like *to be in control*, and I do compare myself to other people. But it's a method of coping, because my actual character is meditative & day-dreamy, live in the moment - so if I don't do it at once, I don't do it at all. Wanting to be in control is also a defence mechanism, since my childhood was spent at the mercy of a bullying father.


I got RED as well and at first didn't agree with much of Dr Ritberger's assessment! However if applied to opera and opera travelling it's spot on!


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> My results :
> 
> You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


So we are yellow neighbours now!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm orange but I certainly don't have lower digestive problems (just a shambolic bathroom).


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

RED!

You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm RED - it's time to move on to a different thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Yellow. Not a colour I like, not least as in certain cultures it is a colour associated with being a cuckold!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> Yellow. Not a colour I like, not least as in certain cultures it is a colour associated with being a cuckold!!


Indeed! Or a coward. (I'm sure you're not either of these)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

_You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues._

...???

Not sure about that.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Indeed! Or a coward. (I'm sure you're not either of these)


Also - King Henry VIII and Queen Anne Boleyn wore yellow after hearing of his first wife Katharine of Aragon's death. There is no evidence that it was 'a colour of mourning in Spain' and it might well be that it signified rejoicing at Bluebeard's court - the Ancient Romans used it as a bridal colour, after all.

So be happy in your yellow, Talking Head!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Orange. Seems to describe me about as well as Astrology charts do ("Well, I'm kinda that, but not really that").


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Yellow. Not a colour I like, not least as in certain cultures it is a colour associated with being a cuckold!!


Don't worry, TH -- if my experience of the music theory subforum is any guide, what you don't know can't hurt you.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Orange describes my personality pretty well, except no digestive problems (I'll eat anything that can't outrun me  .) That's in my private life. Other than that, I'm a revolutionary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> Orange describes my personality pretty well, *except no digestive problems*.


They could be looming up ahead! But I hope not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't feel the test is that deep. Needs like 50 questions or something to start seeing trends. Otherwise a lot of those options could be universal for all kinds of people.

_He _got Yellow, by the way... haha! Idk what I am, maybe yellow too.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

It said I have a an red personality.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> They could be looming up ahead! But I hope not.


Thanks for your good will, but at my age almost any ailment you can name is a possibility. None yet, but I'm beginning to feel like a fugitive from the law of averages.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Red - spot one! Even the lower back pain, unfortunately.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Apparently I'm Orange. I can hear my Irish Nationalist forebears turning in their graves!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting, I think many of the answers depend on the situation. For example the question about responding to a favor, well it depends who's asking etc.


----------

